# scfb / vesa : module ABI major version (24) doesn't match the server's version (25)



## ziomario (Dec 27, 2022)

Hello.

some days ago,I've tried to install the gvt-d patches from the Corvin's repository,giving the following commands :


```
# mv /usr/src /usr/src-orig
# git clone https://github.com/Beckhoff/freebsd-src.git /usr/src
# cd /usr/src
# git checkout phab/corvink/gvt-d

Updating files: 100% (22592/22592), done.
branch 'phab/corvink/gvt-d' set up to track 'origin/phab/corvink/gvt-d'.
Switched to a new branch 'phab/corvink/gvt-d'

# make buildworld installworld kernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
```

it has been able to compiled it successfully :


```
......
install -T dbg -o root -g wheel -m 555   zfs.ko.debug /usr/lib/debug/boot/kernel/
===> zlib (install)
install -T release -o root -g wheel -m 555   zlib.ko /boot/kernel/
install -T dbg -o root -g wheel -m 555   zlib.ko.debug /usr/lib/debug/boot/kernel/
kldxref /boot/kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing kernel GENERIC completed on Sun Dec 18 20:44:32 CET 2022
--------------------------------------------------------------
```

but I didn't know that it would have partially upgraded FreeBSD from 13.1-RELEASE to 14-CURRENT (because the Corvin's code is based on 14-CURRENT). So,now I'm having some troubles to run the graphic driver correctly,as you can see from the errors reported when I run "startx" ;

*scfb: module ABI major version (24) doesn't match the server's version (25)
vesa: module ABI major version (24) doesn't match the server's version (25)*






Actually *uname -a* says :

*FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64*

This is what says the Xorg log file :





Can someone give some suggestion to debug this error ? thanks.


----------



## ziomario (Dec 27, 2022)

Someone ? Maybe I could do the reverse path ? like this ?


```
# mv /usr/src-orig /usr/src
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld installworld kernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
```

is this good ?


----------

